# Sibelius=Amazing: Romance performance



## PianoPlayer (Sep 10, 2011)

Hey guys, I'd like to show a recording of me playing Sibelius' Romance in Db Major, op. 24 no. 9.

I apologize in advance for the lighting and piano being out of tune, I will get around to tuning it when I get the chance.

Please let me know what you think!


----------

